
Intel won't touch Vista - chaostheory
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/06/23/intel-dumps-vista
======
metatronscube
Must say that I don't know a single person who uses Vista, not one.

~~~
jm4
I know a few people who installed it, but I don't know anyone who's still
running it. I have it on my own computer, but I only need to use it for
Cubase. The last version of Windows I had a license for was 2000 (a great
release in my opinion) and Vista (OEM license) was much cheaper than XP. I
really only use Vista for a single task so my experience may be limited, but
it doesn't seem any worse than any other Windows release.

The problem is that Windows hasn't really gone anywhere in the past 8 years
either. XP was really only Windows 2000 with a little polish and marketed for
the home users. I'm not sure what Vista is, but it certainly doesn't appear to
be an improvement over what was previously available. If you think about the
tremendous strides Linux and OS X have made in the same timeframe Windows
appears to have come grinding to a halt in comparison.

On the Linux front we have much improved hardware support, an array of very
useable desktop environments to choose from and widespread adoption of
advanced package managers just to name a few. The package managers alone are
huge leap in usability. Installing software on Windows seems primitive in
comparison.

On the Mac front, we've seen the move from OS 9 to OS X, five revisions to OS
X with each being more polished than the one before, support for two CPU
architectures, a transition to 64 bit without any headaches and too many major
features to even name. What's really interesting is that many of Apple's new
features - Time Machine and Spotlight to name a couple - aren't really new
innovations. Apple has just been the first to deliver them to average users in
an easy to use package. That's a space in the market that was traditionally
occupied by Microsoft.

I wonder if what's happening here is that people are finally getting wise to
the fact that Windows has basically been stagnating for the better part of a
decade while the competition has been making steady and consistent progress.

------
jcl
A somewhat misleading article, in that _most_ businesses are putting off
deploying Vista internally; the fact that Intel has access to the source code
has little bearing on the situation, since they aren't going to waste
resources trying to fix integration problems that Microsoft couldn't.

The main problem is that Vista tried to do too much, too quickly, for too many
special interests -- including Intel, who only benefits from an OS that needs
the latest, most expensive CPUs. What businesses wanted was an incremental
improvement on XP; what they got was an attempt to out-Hollywood Apple's UI.
It's not surprising that businesses are sitting out this round.

------
babul
I would like to see more collaboration betwen Intel and Apple. Thier recent
joint offers have been far more usable than the Wintel products I have used
lately.

------
biohacker42
Since when is Apple super loyal to Intel?

~~~
ComputerGuru
It's the Inq, what do you expect? Microsoft has long been Intel's greatest
ally (Wintel, anyone?) and they're still best friends despite whatever
"Charlie Demerjian" may think. Vista is broken, no doubt about it, but that's
a _very_ far cry from "Intel is abandoning Microsoft."

